# TTstinger's pic thread



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)

There are all random


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)

some of my old scorps I no longer have


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 2, 2007)

and my most favorite creature Of all


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 3, 2007)

Great Shots!! Cool. Love the Pslamos


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 11, 2007)

*Blondi chillin pool side*


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 12, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

aw very adorable
gotta love that threat pose


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 12, 2007)

fartkowski;951440[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> aw very adorable
> gotta love that threat pose


yes a very frightening display


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Aug 14, 2007)

some more scorp I no longer own


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics and beautiful baby!!!!!!!!  Greetings


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 14, 2007)

patotxiki said:


> Nice pics and beautiful baby!!!!!!!!  Greetings


Thank you and greeting to you as well


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 14, 2007)

*my 2 boys*


----------



## TTstinger (Aug 22, 2007)

Aphonopelma Sp. new river 

Adult female 6in


----------



## TTstinger (Sep 4, 2007)

sOME MORE OF MY BEASTIES


----------



## TTstinger (Sep 18, 2007)

My 10 in T. blondi female 










my rosea egg sack


----------



## TTstinger (Sep 18, 2007)

MM A. iodius















B. vagans


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 18, 2007)

nice pics! adorble little TTstingerling


----------



## TTstinger (Sep 18, 2007)

mum and baby


----------



## TTstinger (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Nov 23, 2007)

mating A. iodius




















Adult female










juvie P. cam female





adult female 





female regailis 





male ornata


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## TTstinger (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tikichick (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 30, 2007)

*big girls one 10 1/2 in one 7 in*


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 14, 2008)

C. andersoni
adult female










her babies





one of my Avicularia Fasciulata





one of my P. mirandas





my 
P. renduncus





One of my Spp. panama 





one of my P. cambridgei young female


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ck400d (Jan 18, 2008)

beautifull Ts ,:?  dont know all there names tho


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 19, 2008)

ck400d said:


> beautifull Ts ,:?  dont know all there names tho


If you mean from post #32, I'm not sure what the first one is (looks like a haplopelma of some sort, Mature Male) but the second and third are both chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, aka greenbottle blue.  Beautiful tarantulas TT!!


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 19, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> If you mean from post #32, I'm not sure what the first one is (looks like a haplopelma of some sort, Mature Male) but the second and third are both chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, aka greenbottle blue.  Beautiful tarantulas TT!!


Haplopelma lividium is the first and the last 2 are Aphonopelma behlei far from GBB but good go there Truff


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jan 20, 2008)

Only 2stars? Come on guys, he deserves a 5star!!
Great photos, TTstinger.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 20, 2008)

TTstinger said:


> Haplopelma lividium is the first and the last 2 are Aphonopelma behlei far from GBB but good go there Truff


Really???? I could have sworn those were GBB's, they look blue with orange abdomen to me.  Maybe it's my computer settings.... 
Wow, my bad!  LOL


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Only 2stars? Come on guys, he deserves a 5star!!
> Great photos, TTstinger.


are you trying to get my star rating up.


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 22, 2008)

*from nymph to sling*


----------



## david goldsboro (Jan 22, 2008)

TTstinger said:


>


the subies are looking good mate did the one with the doggy back legs moult ok ?


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 23, 2008)

david goldsboro said:


> the subies are looking good mate did the one with the doggy back legs moult ok ?


no I am still waiting on that one it has darken up but no molt yet. I bet I get home tonight and it has. oh by the way that the one in the pic of the nymph.


----------



## david goldsboro (Jan 23, 2008)

TTstinger said:


> no I am still waiting on that one it has darken up but no molt yet. I bet I get home tonight and it has. oh by the way that the one in the pic of the nymph.


i see it now the back legs are very small to what they should be it stripped parts of the back legs off while moulting to n2's


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 23, 2008)

david goldsboro said:


> i see it now the back legs are very small to what they should be it stripped parts of the back legs off while moulting to n2's


I am not sure if it will make it or not she has not yet molted and I would have thought she would have done today. just have to wait an see.


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 25, 2008)

some old snake's I thought I would throw up


----------



## TTstinger (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## TTstinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Came home and she was on her back. She was on her back for about 4 hours be popping the lid. I didn't think she was going to make to be honest as I noticed she was bleeding from a joint in her right #II leg but she pulled through I just love watching big T's molt. enjoy the show








































I will throw this lovely lass as well 
she is getting so big


----------



## tikichick (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice pics! I enjoyed the ones of your snakes, too


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## ck400d (Feb 3, 2008)

very nice m8


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 11, 2008)

*Male blondi's last minutes*


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 11, 2008)

thats crazy, nice female


----------



## seanbond (Feb 11, 2008)

did they mate?? that sux 4 the guy....did u try to get em out? hope it drops a sack 4 his cause..


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, what a sad ending.  
Best of luck, TT!


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish I had the best of luck, he didn't get a chance to even mate. the pictures don't show it but he was about 7.5 inch she is a solid 10.5- 11 inches. she just mowed him down, he tried to hold her weight to no avail. I tried to pull her off of him but when you have a 10.5 inch blondi that has bit into something they dont tend to want to let go. I was very upset but s*** happens so *next*


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 15, 2008)

*randoms*

gravid P. irminia





female A. hentzi mature










male A. hentzi mature


----------



## seanbond (Feb 15, 2008)

P. irminia   is sicK!


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 24, 2008)

GBB Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens adult female





L. Parahybana adult female










C. marshalli juvi female





mated adult P.striata


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 25, 2008)




----------

